# Tear stains GONE



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Pompadour is so cute!!

Glad it worked for you, but what is Angel eyes? Eye drops?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Ruth said:


> Pompadour is so cute!!
> 
> Glad it worked for you, but what is Angel eyes? Eye drops?


It's an antibiotic in powder that reduces the stains, you can mix it with the food and in few days the tear stains are reduced. 

here's more info Angels Eyes | Tear Stains | Pet Coat Stains | Eye Care For Pets | Eye Stains


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I was curious as well, my 13 year old Yorkie has a big problem with tearing. From the Angel Eyes website, it claims the ingredients are Chicken and Tylosin Tartrate. As I understand, this is an antibiotic. This is what they say ... 

"Side Effects

Tylosin tartrate provides a long list of potential side effects when used in feline and other types of veterinary medicine, but dogs prove to generally be very resistant to any adverse effects when taking this drug. Generally speaking, mild side effects may include vomiting or diarrhea, lethargy, reaction to the foul taste of the medicine and similar effects.

In certain cases, tylosin tartrate may affect the levels of certain important liver hormones and enzymes, so it's vital that you and your vet monitor your pet for any signs of potential disturbances to this balance. A set of basic blood tests done periodically is wise for any animal that takes tylosin tartrate, particularly for longer than a short period of time.

As with most other drugs, there is the potential that your pet will suffer from an allergic reaction to tylosin tartrate. In these cases, you'll likely notice that he has difficulty breathing, chewing, swallowing, that he has seizures or loses consciousness. In these cases, visit a vet immediately."

Think I'll pass


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Everyone that I recommend it to at my grooming shop.......the people that use it correctly JUST LOVE THE RESULTS. I havent had to use it in months on my toy. If it starts coming back, he can go back on it. we follow the directions and dont deviate.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, Shapphire! It's good to know, I remember this was a problem for me too when I had my Toy. Luckily not with my mini!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

what is it in the tears that causes the stains?

Paula


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My vet told me it's a bacteria that grows in the wetness on their hair (from the tears) that has a rust color to it and stains it. It doesn't hurt them, but it looks unsightly.


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Dont quote me on this, but it is not legal in the UK due to its ingredeants.
Bec


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

My vet told me it is safe to use, in the site says he should have it daily until the stains disappears.

After that I just going to give him some days before a show, we have few shows theres like 2 or 3 months distance for every show, last year we only had 3 shows in the hole year 

I did a search on the uk ban and found this links

Is angels eyes or angels glow safe for dog tear stains? what is tylosin tartrate? - Yahoo! Answers

Tylosin- Tylan40


----------

